

How Facebook is taking over our lives - rogercosseboom
http://money.cnn.com/2009/02/16/technology/hempel_facebook.fortune/

======
tokenadult
"The site pulled in estimated revenues of just $280 million last year, and
sources close to the company say it didn't break even."

Lots of good facts in this article. "Early board member Jim Breyer, who put in
$1 million of his own money and $12.7 million from an Accel Partners fund,
says that profits are 'a secondary consideration in this stage of the growth.'
He wants to get a return on his investment, but he's not pushing anything
now."

------
neovive
Good article.

The last paragraph in the article starts with:

"Facebook has influenced Microsoft in other ways. Its new operating system, OS
7, features a list of interactions, news, and information that happens to look
a lot like Facebook's news feed."

I thought Microsoft's new operating system was "Windows 7" not OS 7... ;)

